# CNN VS Al Jazeera



## Bigmac (6 Oct 2006)

Some of you may disagree with me but I believe we should be fully aware of all news information out there including what the enemy reads regularly. I am not saying we are at war with Arabs in general. But you should understand that the Arab world gets a totally different perspective on world events through Al Jazeera. Al Jazeera is read by millions of arabs worldwide and is the CNN of the Arab world. Much like CNN they report what they feel their subscribers want to hear. You will be surprised what some say in the link below.

http://www.aljazeera.com/cgi-bin/review/article_full_story.asp?service_ID=11858


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Oct 2006)

Bigmac,

Thanks for that. The comments cover the range from scary to frightening.

It is just like reading the NDP resolutions, but expressed in better English. (Seven out of ten on the sarcasm meter)


----------



## Zarathustra (6 Oct 2006)

I didn't find the article was so bad, I was expecting a lot worst. I mean, it's journalism, not pure propaganda. They choose the quotes they like, but you could find article similar to that in Canada isn't it ? Except the last paragraph maybe. 

But thanks for the link, I'll check their web site once and then. I totally agree that we should be aware of the media and public opinion over there.


----------



## Bigmac (6 Oct 2006)

Zarathustra said:
			
		

> I didn't find the article was so bad, I was expecting a lot worst. I mean, it's journalism, not pure propaganda. They choose the quotes they like, but you could find article similar to that in Canada isn't it ? Except the last paragraph maybe.



Zarathustra,

     I don't think you scrolled below the last paragraph of the article? If you did you would have read some interesting comments and views on how some people view Canada.


----------



## MALAKII (6 Oct 2006)

unbelievable. 

Some of the comments on that board, are like everyone said, just scary.  Not alot of facts, but the diatribe between the argentian and the canadian was at least entertaining. Methinks though that the Canadian was parading a lost cause on that board, there doesnt seem to be alot of room for intelligent discourse or argument. :-\


----------



## Danjanou (6 Oct 2006)

> ... there doesnt seem to be alot of room for intelligent discourse or argument. :-\



So it appears Old Sweat was right  ;D



			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> ...It is just like reading the NDP resolutions, but expressed in better English. (Seven out of ten on the sarcasm meter)


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2006)

AJ is the modern equivilant of the WW2 Nazi propaganda machine (and worse) where everything from supporting  terrorism, to beheadings are played out for all to see. Everything is twisted around to suit them, making the west the enemy and its by far from the truth.

I don't even give them a rating for trying, but for stirring up a hornets nest, they get a 10/10.

As far as I am concerned, AJ should not even be offered to Canada and the USA. Its a tool to move and support hatred and anti-western ideals, and pollutes the minds of potentially young and misguided muslims on the fringe of being radicalised.

My opinion.


From Iraq,

Wes


----------



## warspite (7 Oct 2006)

While Bigmac was right, the article does show our two different views on the world... some of those comments were just plain moronic.
May Dave in Canada get a pat on the back .... but on the other hand....
With this comment:





> i am sure the taliban are just happy as LARKS TO SEE YOUR CANADIAN COMMANDOS. THE LIMA BEAN YOU HAVE ON YOUR SHOULDERS IS COMICAL.


  
...We now have another addition to the Hippie high leadership:
Congratulations mic from argentina. You are now a hippie ambassador:

Lets check the ranks so far:
Chief superleader of the Hippies:Vacant (Taliban Jack nominated)
Chief Plenipotentiary of the Hippies: Taliban Jack
Chief Ambassador of the Hippies: The NDP
High Ambassador of the Hippies: John Dugard, Denise Savoie (further high ambassador nominations pending)
Ambassador of the Hippies: A-channel "girl on the street", *mic from argentina *  (further ambassador nominations pending)
*list is a work in progress
** List name has been changed from Yuppie to Hippie temporarily until another alternative for Yuppie can be found.


----------



## Zarathustra (7 Oct 2006)

Bigmac said:
			
		

> Zarathustra,
> 
> I don't think you scrolled below the last paragraph of the article? If you did you would have read some interesting comments and views on how some people view Canada.



You're right, I didn't see that. Well, it's to be expected. Some people are trying to kill our troops, they must have some supporters. Looks like the battle for hearts and minds isn't won yet. There's a lot of negative comments regarding the Bush administration here in Canada, so I expect there's some in India and Nigeria too.


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Oct 2006)

Umm I was thinking that the only difference between the two is language.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Oct 2006)

I was surprised to see an article recently (cannot remember if newspaper or CTV) with regard to AJ moving into Africa to cover what they feel is a lack of "journalism coverage" on that continent.  What made me do a double take is who they are having there as their different bureau personnel.  I expected Osama's cousins or the like, but these people were judging by their appearance and names to be Westerners on the whole.  Now as to how biased they will be to one side or another I could not judge, but it stuck me funny to see "white guys" as part of their team.


----------

